# برنامج hysys للهندسة الكيميائية



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هذا برنامج مهم واعتقد اكثر المهندسين الكيميائين يستعملونه، نحن نستعمله وايد في دراستنا في الجامعه وهو برنامج حلو حيث يسهل عليكم عمليات الحساب ومن خلاله تقدر تدرس تأثير الحرارة الضغط والتدفق اي الفلورات على السيستم 
و تقدر من خلاله ايضا تسوي كنترول على الاجهزة 

روابط تعليمية لبرنامج hysys 



Hysys Tutorial


اسم البرنامج hysys V3.2

part1
part2
part3
part4​


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المقباليه (24 مارس 2011)

ثاااااانكس 

بالتووووفيق ...ان شااااء الله فميزان حسنااتك


----------



## nuha ahmed (7 أبريل 2011)

برامج المحاكاة مفيدة جداً نرجو الحصول على نسخ حديثة من هذه البرامج وشكراً


----------



## depropanizer (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل البرنامج رائع جدا لكنه متخصص فى مجال المنشات النفطية لو يتشرف احد الاخوان بشرح البرنامج فانه مفيد جدا 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## محمد عزيزية (2 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك لخدمة زملائك المهندسين وغيرهم


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كثيرا والله يجزاك الخير
بس نحن بسوريا ما اتعلمنا عليه حتى الدكاتره ما بتعرفو !!!!!


----------



## SAVANA (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لم يفتح عندي الرابط ؟ارجو ان تساعدني


----------



## رائد العولقي (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على جهدك وبارك الله فيك. حاولت ان استخدم الروابط ولكنها لم تعمل هل هناك وسيلة اخرى للحصول على البرنامج؟ وشكرا لك


----------



## بشار رائد (15 يوليو 2011)

من اهم البرامج التي يتعامل معها المهندس الكيميائي وانصح جميع المهندسين الجدد وطلاب الهندسة الكيميائية ان يتقنوا هذا البرنامج لانه يسأل عنه عند المقابلة في الشركات الكبرى


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

thanks for news


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## صفدي (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مباركي براهيم (22 أكتوبر 2012)

the web site don't open so how can i downlod HYSYS


----------



## Ahmed Mozamil (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ي اخي العزيز البرنامج انا بنزل معاي بس ما اقدر اثبتو لانو جهازي وندوز 7 64 بت 
هل في طريقه ممكن اثبت بيهو البرنامج الرجاء الرد للأهميه


----------



## علاالموسوي (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورين علىى الجهود


----------



## nashatn (14 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanz wish the links work this time


----------

